# New to the forums and have a question.



## Lyle (Jan 25, 2007)

If I wanted to submit a few WWII aviation art drawings I've completed where would I do so? On the aircraft photos thread possibly? I'm not trying to sell anything or plug a business. I just thought I might share them with the members who are interested in WWII aviation.
Thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

You can start your own thread in the personel photoes section. Just showing your drawings is just fine.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

No prob.


----------

